# ادمارك للرشاقة عنوان edmark



## الحساني (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*شركة إيدمارك العالمية الرائدة في صناعة الصحة والتغذية الطبيعية*

شركة ايدمارك العالمية الرائدة في مجال العناية بالصحة عبر المنتجات الطبيعية والمتخصصة في برامج تخفيف الوزن الزائد الذي أصبح مشكلة الملايين في القرن الحادي و العشرين ... و برامج أمراض القولون ...أمراض الكولسترول والسكري ...و أمراض الجهاز الهضمي والتخسيس
لقد قام المسئولون في الشركة بكل جهد وتفاني منذ عام 1984م وحتى يومنا هذا لجعل كل هذه المنتجات أكثر أمانا وأكثر فعالية وأكثر تطورا ولتتناسب مع جميع الأعمار وكافة الأمراض ودون أي استثناء 
ولقد حازت شركة إيدمارك على الكثير من الشهادات المحلية والعالمية​



منتج الشيك أوف الألياف النباتية





مشروب الكلوروفيل الغذائي الصحي





قهوة الرغوة الحمراء





قهوة بخلاصة الجينسينغ





البديل الغذائي أم آر تيه





أكسير الحياة أو جوهرة الحياة





فيتامين سي الفوار





الكوكولاجين




​*معلومات صحية


​البرسيم

وهو ليس كما يظن الناس لإطعام الدواب فقط،،ولكنه يصلح طعام للإنسان​
فقد كشفت دراسات وأبحاث عمليه أن نبات البرسيم يعتبر غذاء متكامل وواقي للإنسان​
فأوراقه وبراعمه غنية بالكالسيوم والماغنيسوم والبوتاسيوم والصوديوم والحديد والزنك والنحاس والفسفور والمنجنيز والكبريت والبروتين والأحماض الامينيه والكلوروفيل ومجموعة كبيرة من الفيتامينات والسيلنيوم وألفا كاروتين وبيتا كاروتين​
يزرع الهنود والصينيون البرسيم كغذاء للإنسان ويستخدمونه في الوقاية والعلاج من أمراض الكلى وقد أثبتت بعض الدراسات فوائد عديدة لنبتة البرسيم ​

​القولون

هو حالة يتفاعل أو يتعامل فيها الجهاز الهضمي للشخص بطريقة غير طبيعية لأنواع محددة من المأكولات أو المشروبات أو عند تعرض الشخص لبعض الحالات النفسية فينتج عن هذا التعامل الغير طبيعي للجهاز الهضمي أعراض مثل انتفاخ في البطن وكثرة الغازات و آلام غامضة ومتكررة و إسهال أو إمساك. وحالة القولون العصبي هو اعتلال وظيفي مؤقت ومتكرر للجهاز الهضمي وليس بمرض عضوي​
هل تعاني عادة من آلام غامضة ومتكررة في البطن؟ هل تكثر عندك الغازات؟ هل تجد صعوبة وعدم ارتياح أثناء التغوط؟ إن كان كذلك فربما تعاني من القولون العصبي​

​السكري

يتسبّب داء السكّري في رفع مستويات السكّر في الدم لتكون أعلى من الطبيعي، وبمرور الوقت يضر دلك بأجزاء الجسم المختلفة ومنها الأوعية الدموية والجهاز العصبي بنوعيه: الجهاز العصبي الطرفي والمركزي المسؤول عن تنظيم وظائف الأعضاء الداخلية كالجهاز الهضمي.وتضرّر الأعصاب يعني الشعور ببعض الأحاسيس وفقد وظائف عصبية أخرى في أجزاء من الجسم وأهمها الأطراف. وتضرّر الأوعية الدموية يعني أنه لا تحصل أعضاء الجسم على القدر الكافي من الدم وخاصة الأعضاء البعيدة عن القلب كالقدمين​
مرضى داء السكري يعانون من مشاكل القدمين لما سبق من تأثر الأوعية الدموية والأعصاب. فجزء من المشكلة مرتبط بفقدان الإحساس بالقدم، فيتعرض للسقوط والتعثر وخاصة كبار السن ومن ذلك تحدث الإصابات والجروح والتقرحات التي ربما يمضي عليها وقت دون أن يشعر بوجودها، وإذا لم يتم الاعتناء بالقرح الجلدية الصغيرة؛ فقد تصبح أسوأ وتتحوّل إلى قرح جلدية عميقة، وإذا تلوّثت هذه القرح، فقد يمتد المرض إلى الأجزاء العميقة مثل العظام، وحينها تزداد المشكلة خطورة، وقد تتعرض القدم للبتر في الحالات المـتأخرة
كلمه من القلب

نحن في شركة ايدمارك العالمية وضعنا أفضل السبل للوقاية والعلاج 
ولقد حازت هذة المنتجات على رضى الكثير من الناس وحققنا الكثير من الأهداف من رضاهم 
فلله الحمد والفضل والمنه 
((( فعلا أنها منتجات رائعة لكل الأسرة )))

الآن حول أوقات فراغك إلى مصدر لكسب المال



إذا أردت أن تتذوق طعم الرفاهية فكن معنا شريكاً في النجاح



فالوقت لا ينتظر




أنظر إلى حياتك على مدى السنوات الخمس أو العشر الماضية. هل ترى فيها أي تغييرٍ يستحق الذكر ؟ هل وصلت بعد كل تلك السنوات من الكفاح المتواصل إلى ما كنت تصبو إليه ؟ هل تحققت بعض أحلامك وآمالك بشكلٍ يجعلك تشعر بقسطٍ ولو يسيرٍ من الراحة والاطمئنان والرِّضى ؟ أم على العكس ... تتكدّس الديون ، وتزداد الهموم ، وتتصاعد المتاعب ، يوماً بعد يوم ، وعاماً بعد عام ، وكأنها اختارتك أنت بالذات دون كل بني البشر لتصبّ جام غضبها عليك حتى صرتَ تشعر بالسأم من وظيفتك الحالية ، ومن الالتزام بساعات العمل الثقيلة المضجرة ، وتشعر بالغثيان من الجري المتواصل وراء لقمةٍ ممزوجةٍ بالعرق والتعب ، وترى أنّ أبواب التقدّم والنجاح ما زالت عصيّةً على الاقتحام ، وأنّ مؤهّلاتك تتعرّض للظلم والإجحاف ، وأنّ راتبك الذي تستلمه أول الشهر يصبح هباءً منثوراً في أوله ، ولا تقوى على الوفاء بمتطلّبات أسرتك ! ألم يخطر ببالك يوماً أن تسعى لبناء مصادر دخلٍ مستقلة ألم تفكر في امتلاك سيارة أحلامك أو منزلاً فاخراً ألم يخطر ببالك زيارة العالم والمنتجعات السياحية ، والشروع بتجارة خاصة تصل بك إلى أبواب الثروة والمال ، لكنك لا تعرف السبيل إلى ذلك ، أولا تملك الإمكانيات المادية ، أو تفتقر للوقت اللازم لتحقيق كل ذلك!!! كلنا نرغب بذلك لهذا نحن نقدم لك فرصة العمر ؟ ​ 

هل حلمت يوماً بامتلاك عملك الخاص؟ هل رغبت يوماً في أن تكون رجل أعمال ناجحاً؟







هل تطلعت يوماً لأن تكون رئيس نفسك؟ هل تريد التخلص من القلق حول موقفك المالي؟










إذا كانت الإجابة "نعم" للأسئلة السابقة، يمكننا تزويدك بمنهاج يساعدك على تطوير عمل تجاري ناجح. لن تكون في حاجة إلى الاستثمار في مخزون أو تحمل التكاليف الباهظة لتأسيس مكتب أو محل. كما لن يكون عليك دفع مرتبات للعاملين لديك. فسنقوم نحن بالدفع لهم للعمل معك عن طريق دفع عمولات لهم​





This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 691x473.


 


مع شركة إيدمارك العالمية لديك الفرصة لتغيير حياتك وبناء عمل شرعي وخالي من المشاحنات. فنحن سنوفر لك كافة الأدوات التي تحتاجها للنجاح في عملك بدءاً بالخطوات المبدأية وحتى تحقق أهدافك المالية







إذا أردت أن تنضم للشركة يجب أن توقع عقد عمل معها وستمنح من خلاله على رقم خاص بك يكون مختلفاً عن أرقام الأعضاء الآخرين, الرقم الذي سيُمنح لك بعد توقيع العقد مع الشركة هو رقم عضويتك في الشركة والذي بواسطته تستطيع العمل وتكوين فريق العمل بكل الدول التي للشركة فروع فيها, سيتم تسجيل بياناتك الشخصية بالجزء العلوي من العقد وبالجزء السفلي من العقد يتم تسجيل اسم ورقم عضوية الشخص الذي تريد التسجيل عن طريقه " الشخص الذي دعاك للعمل بالشركة " وهذا يعني أنك احد أفراد فريقه, وبنفس الطريقة فإن كل شخص يريد الانضمام لفريقك يقوم بتسجيل بياناته الشخصية بالجزء العلوي من العقد ويقوم بتسجيل اسمك ورقم عضويتك بالجزء السفلي من العقد وبالتالي يصبح أحد أفراد فريقك وهكذا ... يقوم فرع الشركة بتسجيلك بالشركة


مستقبلك بين يديك. ونحن سنساعدك على رؤية معالم الطريق. أهم شيء يجب عليك القيام به إذا كنت جاداً في رغبتك في أن تكون رجل أعمال ناجحاً هو التوقف عن التأجيل والعمل فوراً! خذ القرار الآن لتغيير حياتك إلى الأبد ولا تنظر وراءك مرة أخرى




حقائب التسجيل




توفر شركة إيدمارك 3 مجموعات (حقائب التسجيل) لبرنامج الصحة والرشاقة والجمال




رسوم العضوية هذه تدفع مرة واحدة فقط وهي عضوية مدى الحياة لا يعاد تجديدها


1

 ويسمى عضوية مدى الحياة وبرنامج الصحة و يحتوي على

علبة من مشروب سبلينا الكلوروفيل
علبة من قهوة الجينسنغ
6أكياس من الشيك أوف 
علبة كاملة من الأكواب الصحية 
كيس واحد من أم آر تيه
خلاط يدوي للشيك أوف
يشرح وبشكل مختصر عن الشركة CD حقيبة وتحتوي على جميع النشرات للمنتجات باللغتين بالإضافة إلى
العضوية مجاناً


2

ويسمى برنامج تخفيف الوزن و يحتوي على

علبة من مشروب سبلينا الكلوروفيل
علبة من قهوة الجينسنغ
علبة من قهوة الرغوة الحمراء
علبة كاملة من الشيك أوف
خلاط يدوي للشيك أوف
علبتين من أم آر تيه
علبة كاملة من الأكواب الصحية
يشرح وبشكل مختصر عن الشركة CD حقيبة وتحتوي على جميع النشرات للمنتجات باللغتين بالإضافة إلى
العضوية مجاناً


3

ويسمى برنامج تخفيف الوزن المكثف للرشاقة والجمال و يحتوي على

علبة من مشروب سبلينا الكلوروفيل
علبة من قهوة الجينسنغ
علبة من قهوة الرغوة الحمراء
علبة كاملة من الشيك أوف
خلاط يدوي للشيك أوف
علبتين من أم آر تيه
علبة من أكسير الحياة -بايو أليكسير
علبة من الكوكولاجين 
علبة من الفيتامين سي
علبة كاملة من الأكواب الصحية
يشرح وبشكل مختصر عن الشركة CD حقيبة وتحتوي على جميع النشرات للمنتجات باللغتين بالإضافة إلى
العضوية مجاناً





تستطيع الحصول على الدخل عن طريق تسعة مصادر



دخل البيع المباشر (بيع التجزئة) للمنتجات
دخل تسجيل عضو جديد لأحد برامج الصحة والرشاقة والجمال
دخل العمولات من مشترياتك ومبيعاتك ومشتريات ومبيعات فريق عملك
دخل القيادة + 10 % منتجات مجانية 
اعتماد مالي للسفر
دخل نهاية السنة
اعتماد مالي للسيارة
اعتماد مالي للبيت
دخل الوكالة 



الترقيات والامتيازات والحوافز من مشترياتك ومبيعاتك ومشتريات ومبيعات فريق عملك ...المرحلة الثانية مرحلة التطوير والتوسع 


نسبة العمولة

فريق العمل

الرتبة

نسبة 25% من فريق العمل + 10% منتجات مجانية
إذا تكوَن لديك مدير واحد
المدير الياقوتي
نسبة 30% من فريق العمل + اعتماد مالي للسفر
إذا تكوَن لديك مديران
المدير اللؤلئي
نسبة 40% من فريق العمل+ دخل نهاية السنة
إذا تكوَن لديك 3-4 مدراء
المدير الزمردي
نسبة 50% من دخل فريق العمل + اعتماد مالي للسيارة
إذا تكوَن لديك 5-6 مدراء
المدير الماسي
نسبة 60% من دخل فريق العمل + اعتماد مالي للبيت
إذا تكوَن لديك 7 مدراء
المدير التاجي
نسبة 70% من دخل فريق العمل + اعتماد مالي للسيارة
إذا تكوَن لديك 10 مدراء
المدير التاجي الكبير
نسبة 71% من دخل فريق العمل + اعتماد مالي للبيت
إذا تكوَن لديك 14 مدراء
المدير التاجي المزدوج


اخواتي انا مندوبه بشركة ادمارك والي حابه تشترك معايا الله يحيها وبيكون لها خصومات في الاشتراك وفي البيع لانها من طرفي ...
الي حابه تسال اي شي تتفضل  

الاستاذ /عاصم 

0540030343​*​


----------



## الحساني (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: ادمارك للرشاقة عنوان edmark*

لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان ، وعدد ما يكون ، وعدد الحركات والسكون

سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقة وزنة عرشه ورضا نفسه ومداد كلماته سبحان الله وبحمده

سبحان الله العظيم اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك
​


----------



## الحساني (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: ادمارك للرشاقة عنوان edmark*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *​


----------



## ام حمودي (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: ادمارك للرشاقة عنوان edmark*

حابة اشترك
كيف التسجيل؟


----------



## الحساني (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: ادمارك للرشاقة عنوان edmark*



ام حمودي قال:


> حابة اشترك
> كيف التسجيل؟



اتصلي علي الجوال وحنا نخدمكي علي طول في اسرع وقت

0540030343


----------



## الحساني (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: ادمارك للرشاقة عنوان edmark*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *​


----------



## الحساني (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ادمارك للرشاقة عنوان edmark*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *


----------



## الحساني (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ادمارك للرشاقة عنوان edmark*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *


----------



## الحساني (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: ادمارك للرشاقة عنوان edmark*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه


----------



## الحساني (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: ادمارك للرشاقة عنوان edmark*

لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان ، وعدد ما يكون ، وعدد الحركات والسكون

سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقة وزنة عرشه ورضا نفسه ومداد كلماته سبحان الله وبحمده

سبحان الله العظيم اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك
​


----------



## الحساني (19 فبراير 2012)

*رد: ادمارك للرشاقة عنوان edmark*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *


----------



## الحساني (23 أبريل 2012)

*رد: ادمارك للرشاقة عنوان edmark*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *​


----------



## الحساني (13 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: ادمارك للرشاقة عنوان edmark*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه


----------



## الحساني (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: ادمارك للرشاقة عنوان edmark*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه​


----------



## الحساني (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: ادمارك للرشاقة عنوان edmark*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *


----------

